# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  χαμηλο upload σε cisco 877

## netstorm

στα καλα καθουμενα αλλαξα καλωδια τηλεφωνικα τιποτα  εβαλα αλλο ρουτερακι και κλειδωσε στα 1024 up και το cisco κλειδωνει στα 400 upload και down 16.αλλαγες δεν εγιναν πουθενα.

                 DS Channel1      DS Channel0   US Channel1       US Channel0
Speed (kbps):             0            16733             0               402
Cells:                    0         14968273             0           2096616
Reed-Solomon EC:          0             3794             0                 0
CRC Errors:               0                9             0                 0
Header Errors:            0                9             0                 0
Total BER:                0E-0           4092E-10
Leakage Average BER:      0E-0           4092E-10
Interleave Delay:         0                1             0                27

----------


## andy_vega

το αλλο ρουτερακι που λες υποστηριζει annex M ενω το cisco oxi .To ειχα και εγω αυτο το θεμα με το δικο μου 877

----------

